# Word - Problem mit Blocksatz



## eagle1985 (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

habe ein Problem mit dem Blocksatz in Word.
Wenn ich einen Text in Blocksatzt habe und einen Zeilenumbruch dort mit Shift-Enter erstelle wird der der ganze Text auf der Zeile soweit auseinandergeschoben, dass es sauber im Blocksatz ist.
Da dies mit 2 oder 3 Wörter in einer Zeile ziemlich Blöde aussieht würde ich dies gerne unterbinden.
Das Problem tritt nur in Aufzählungen auf wo ich auf Grund der Einrückung mit Shift-Enter arbeite, damit keine neuer Aufzählungspunkt erscheint.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man dies lösen könnte?

greez


----------



## d2wap (25. Mai 2007)

Im Nachhinein einfach das Blocksatz-Format mit dem Linksbündig-Format ersetzen 

So ist alles wunderbar im Blocksatz - und der betreffende Abschnitt (in deinem Fall die Aufzählung) korrekt linksbündig.


----------



## Grimreaper (26. Mai 2007)

Wenn du statt Shift-Enter einfach zweimal Enter nach Aufzählen machst solltest du das gewünschte Ergebnis erhalten.


----------

